# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  اضافة امتداد ملفات مضغوطة في مركز التحميل

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ان شاء الله الجميع بخير ..

أحب اخبركم .. ان المركز يعمل على فقط شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

لدى لن ينفع احد خارج الشبكة ..  :huh: 

واخبركم ان تم اضافة امتداد الملفات المضغوطة ..

أمتداد .. Zip و أمتداد Rar ...

ليكن الامتدادات جميعها هي .. 

*الامتدادات المسموحة* *:* gif-jpe-jpeg-jpg-rar-zip- 

بحجم أقصى واحد ونص ميغا بايت فقط ..

وللمعلومية لن تعمل روابط مركز التحميل خارج شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

وهو خاص فقط لنا ...

دمتم بخير يارب ..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*شكراً ج ـزيلـاً ،.*
*و لـآ يسع ـني تقديم غ ـيرهآ ،.*
*شبكة النآصرة ،.*
*كل الـإمتنآن لـ ضخ ـم ج ـهووودكم المبذوله ،.*
*في سبيل الرقي بنآ ،.*
*لـآ ع ــــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على الحضور خيتي ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

يعطيك الف عافية 

اخوي شبكة 

ما ننحرم منك 

دمت بخير

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي شبكة على هذه الجهود*
*كل يوم نشوف تطور جديد في منتدانا الغالي*
*وانشاء الله يتطور مركز التحميل ونحمل البرامج منه كذلك مستقبلاً*
*ربي ما يحرمنا من جديدك يارب*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> يعطيك الف عافية 
> 
> اخوي شبكة 
> 
> ما ننحرم منك 
> 
> دمت بخير



 عليكم السلام و رحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ... 

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي شبكة على هذه الجهود*
> *كل يوم نشوف تطور جديد في منتدانا الغالي*
> *وانشاء الله يتطور مركز التحميل ونحمل البرامج منه كذلك مستقبلاً*
> *ربي ما يحرمنا من جديدك يارب*
> *تقبل تحياتي*
> 
> *دمت بخير*



 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربما في المستقبل ....

كل البرامج الضرورية تكون في الشبكة وعلى المركز ..

كل الشكر لحضورك ..

دمتي بخير

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ما شاء الله ع التطوور الملحوووظ من جهودك خيووو شبووك
وزين والله اضفت امتداداات جديده لمركز التحميل الخاص بناااا :)
يعطيك ألف عافيه وفي ميزان اعمالك الحسنه يارب
دمت بود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

معا لرقي الشبكه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> ما شاء الله ع التطوور الملحوووظ من جهودك خيووو شبووك
> وزين والله اضفت امتداداات جديده لمركز التحميل الخاص بناااا :)
> يعطيك ألف عافيه وفي ميزان اعمالك الحسنه يارب
> 
> دمت بود



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> معا لرقي الشبكه



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي .. يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

وعليكم السلام والرحمه
اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار
بجد جهوووود رااائعه وموغريبه منك خيي ...
دووووم الابداااع والتميز حلفك 
ربي لايحرمنا من عطاااائك الطيب 
دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## حكايا الشموع

وعليكم السلام  والرحمه

الله يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي شبكة

ع المجهود المتميزة في رقي الشبكة

دمت بود

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
يعطيك العافيــة على جهوودك ..
وعساكم .
موفق .

----------


## MOONY

ربي يعطيك ألف عافيه
شاكرين لك هذه الجهود الرائعه
دمت بود
تحياتي

----------


## hope

كنت أفكر اني اقترح عليكمـ هذا الشي ,, 

و مآشاء اللهـ سبقتني في تنفيذه  ~_~

يعطيك الف عآفيييهـ اخوي 
تسلم ايدكـ ,, 

تحياتـيـ

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*الف شكر عللطرح والجهوذ المبذوله اخي

::

موفقينـ

,,,*

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
.




مرحبآ ،

عدل حركآآآت ،

جهودك روعـه ومتميزه  :shiny:  ،

تسلم خيي ع جهودك الروعه ،

ربي يعطيك آلف عآآفيه يآرب ،

مآآنحرم هآلجهود المميزه ،

وإن شآء الله دوم هآلجهود المميزه ،

بآلتوفيق ،

تحيآآتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> وعليكم السلام والرحمه
> 
> اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار
> بجد جهوووود رااائعه وموغريبه منك خيي ...
> دووووم الابداااع والتميز حلفك 
> ربي لايحرمنا من عطاااائك الطيب 
> 
> دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

تسلمي على الحضور خيتي ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> وعليكم السلام والرحمه
> 
> الله يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي شبكة 
> ع المجهود المتميزة في رقي الشبكة 
> 
> دمت بود



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

 ربي يعافيك .. تسلمي خيتي ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> يعطيك العافيــة على جهوودك ..
> وعساكم .
> 
> موفق .



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

 ربي يعافيك ويخليك ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> ربي يعطيك ألف عافيه
> شاكرين لك هذه الجهود الرائعه
> دمت بود
> تحياتي



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

 ربي يعافيك ويخليك ..

تسلمي ربي يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> كنت أفكر اني اقترح عليكمـ هذا الشي ,, 
> 
> و مآشاء اللهـ سبقتني في تنفيذه ~_~ 
> يعطيك الف عآفيييهـ اخوي 
> تسلم ايدكـ ,,  
> 
> تحياتـيـ



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ويسلمك ..

تقدري تستخدميها ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *الف شكر عللطرح والجهوذ المبذوله اخي*
> 
> *::*
> 
> *موفقينـ*
> 
> *,,,*



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

 تسلمي على الحضور الطيب ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> .
> . 
> 
> 
> 
> مرحبآ ، 
> عدل حركآآآت ، 
> جهودك روعـه ومتميزه  ، 
> تسلم خيي ع جهودك الروعه ، 
> ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

الله يسلمك خيتي ..

بوركتي على الحضور .. 

كل المودة

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..



ربي يـ ع ـطيك الـ ع ـااافيه خ ـيي عالـ ج ـهود المميزه المبذوله في رقِي ش ـبكتنا ..


لا ع ـدمنا ج ـديد التطورااات منكم ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## حلاالكون

الله يعطيك ألف عافية أخوي
تسلم يمناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه .. 
> 
> 
> ربي يـ ع ـطيك الـ ع ـااافيه خ ـيي عالـ ج ـهود المميزه المبذوله في رقِي ش ـبكتنا .. 
> 
> لا ع ـدمنا ج ـديد التطورااات منكم .. 
> 
> دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..



 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ويخليك ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> الله يعطيك ألف عافية أخوي
> 
> 
> تسلم يمناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك ويسلمك ..

كل المودة

----------

